# Meet a hedgehog



## Jv408 (Mar 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if breeders will let you meet the hedgehogs before you put a deposit down? I’ve been wanting one for so long, researched it, all that. But my husband has never met one, and is unsure.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Some do if you contact them and ask them and just tell them your new and everything and that you and your husband just want to meet one before making that finial decision on buying one, then a fair few do. It depends hugely on the breeder though.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

The breeder I got Pugsley from (my only experience) said he doesn’t usually do this to prevent extra stress on the hedgehogs but makes acceptions for people who have never held one, doesn’t know how pokey they are or aren’t, or otherwise need to get a feel for them. 
People who are just curious and want to treat his house like a petting zoo (bring their kids and the family just to check them out and aren’t really interested in a purchase) he refuses just avoid inconvenient foot traffic.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! Definitely give your breeder either a call or shoot them an email and ask. Honestly, a good breeder will set up meet and greets as it’s just one more step to ensure you got the right hedgie for you, since they’re all different! Even if they ask for a deposit before hand, a lot will accommodate switches if there are available hedgehogs. 
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## melvic (May 20, 2019)

My breeder didn’t but she let me pick from the litter even though the deposit was down on a particular one.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

I had one breeder that required a $25 fee to meet a hedgehog. If you ended up getting one from them, that money went toward the hedgehog. They felt compelled to do this to prevent people from treating their home like a petting zoo.

But other breeders allowed a meet. I think it depends on how you present yourself. Also, since you are an adult wanting one for yourself, that is viewed differently too than someone wanting their kids to see the hedgehogs.


----------

